
Jacob Appelbaum: Inconsistencies in Rape Allegations - Tomte
http://www.zeit.de/kultur/2016-08/jacob-appelbaum-rape-allegations-contradictions
======
cjbprime
Seems like an irresponsible article -- there were many credible reports, some
even given by people who've seen identified themselves with real names, and
this article casts doubt on two anonymous reports without mentioning the
others and talking about their credibility.

